# 18.1hh and fitting in a trailer.



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Khemoyian said:


> I have an 18.1hh Hanoverian Gelding who is super hard to haul simply because of his size. He does fit in our trailer but not very comfortably. I am wondering if anyone knows of a brand of trailer that is reasonably priced. We are probably going to be looking at straight loads only because we have a slant and there is no way he will fit in one of the slots, he is too long.
> I'm new to this so haven't figured out just how to get pictures on here yet!


Why can't you give him 2 slots in a slant load?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Khemoyian said:


> I have an 18.1hh Hanoverian Gelding who is super hard to haul simply because of his size. He does fit in our trailer but not very comfortably. I am wondering if anyone knows of a brand of trailer that is reasonably priced. We are probably going to be looking at straight loads only because we have a slant and there is no way he will fit in one of the slots, he is too long.
> I'm new to this so haven't figured out just how to get pictures on here yet!


I haul a 7'6 tall 7'2 wide slant load and my draft horses fit in it just fine. Before I sold him my 19hand Belgian fit in there with plenty of head room and he was a very heads high gelding. My clyde is long backed and she fits into the slant with plenty of butt room and my fatty fat Percheron fits as well. My vanner doesn't count since he's not drafty size. I have a royal T trailer.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

I haul my drafts in a tailor built for TB, 2 horse slant. They fir fine.


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Why can't you give him 2 slots in a slant load?


Please upload a photo of this baby!


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Khemoyian said:


> I have an 18.1hh Hanoverian Gelding who is super hard to haul simply because of his size. He does fit in our trailer but not very comfortably. I am wondering if anyone knows of a brand of trailer that is reasonably priced. We are probably going to be looking at straight loads only because we have a slant and there is no way he will fit in one of the slots, he is too long.
> I'm new to this so haven't figured out just how to get pictures on here yet!


DO you have a photo?


----------



## Khemoyian (Jul 7, 2011)

He is too long for a slant. with both spaces in our 2 horse slant he is squished. It is not so much the height of the trailer... we can find tall trailers but the length is what is really proving to be an issue.


----------



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy Keerap! He is gynormous!!! and Beautiful!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he is gorgeous and huge. I don't know if a combo-stock type trailer would be a better option? If not, you may have to spring for a 3 horse trailer and give him run of the whole thing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, just looking around and one like this might work for you. It appears that the right hand side is a fair bit longer than the left.

2+1 Model
2 Horse Gooseneck with Side Loading Ramp


















7'6 wide, 7'6" Tall, Dressing Room, Removal Interior, Rear & side Ramp, All Aluminum, Saddle Racks, Walk thru Door, Lined Walls, Financing Available


It's at the very bottom of the page here.
Welcome to Jorama Ranch Trailer Sales


----------



## mmprice (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel your pain! I have a 17-3hh Holsteiner and I am in the process of buying living quarters. Slant loads just don't work for the big horses. I was lucky enough to find a great price on a straight load LQ, but I did consider converting a 4H slant to a straight load for my special needs big boy.

I currently have a Collin-Arndt 2H bumper pull warmblood sized trailer. I have had no problems with my Holsteiner or my mother's old 18-2hh percheron. Collin-Arndt has been purchased by Shetron, but it's the same basic trailer. Great product for the price!! And the best part is they will build it custom soup to nuts for you for the same cost of an off the lot name brand trailer. You can order from the factory and they will add length, height width whatever and where ever you need.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I brought my granddaughter's old 19.2 Clydesdale home in a slant load. You just leave a divider open...


----------

